# فى أنتظار  مساعدتكم لحل هذه المشكله !!!!



## Dona Nabil (22 أبريل 2009)

*لى صديقه مقربه من عائله ذات مستوى مادى مرتفع جدا مرتبطه بشاب يعمل كمرشد سياحى وفى بداية الطريق ودخله يعتبر بسيط .. تقدم لاهلها ليطلبها للزواج وكان الرفض هو النتيجه المتوقعه من الجميع بسبب الفوارق الماديه بينهم.
 و لصديقتى هذه دخل مادى مرتفع  من ميراث خاص بها عن والدتها بعيدا عن باقى الاسره فصرحت لى بأنها مستعده أن تتزوج بمن تحب وأن تساعده مادياً الى أن يستطيع هو أن يتولى القياده ويكون له دخل مادى معقول .
 أحببت أن اشارككم بمشكلة صديقتى مع العلم أن هذا الشاب بالفعل يحبها حباً خالى من أى طمع مادى وهى ترى أن سعادتها لن تكون الا معه .. وهى ترى الدافع الاول فى رفض أسرتها لزواجها من هذا الشاب هو الخوف على الثروه من الضياع على يد هذا الشاب !!!.
عندما واجهتها برفضى أن تتزوج من وراء أهلها بكت وأعتبرت أن فى موقفى شيئاً من القسوه عليها وعليه وخاصةً أنى أعرفه معرفه جيده.
وفى أخر مكالمه شعرت أنها قد أخذت قرار ما حتى أنى خشيت أن اسألها على أى تفاصيل لانى فى حيره أكثر منها .
لا أريد أن اتخذ موقف أهلها الرافض لزواجها بمن تريده وتحبه فأكون قاسيه  ولا أريد أن أشجعها على عصيان أهلها والزواج بمن يحبها فأكون قد شجعتها على الخطأ فى أن تتخذ قرار قد تندم عليه يوماً؟؟
أحب أن أسمع ارائكم  فى هذه المشكله فمن الممكن أن نقدم لها الحل والمساعده وننهى حيرتها .*


----------



## mero_engel (22 أبريل 2009)

*مش عارفه راي يمكن يكون غريب شويه *
*انا مع اهلها في الرفض*
*انا متفهمه كويس انه الحب بينهم قوي وجميل وخالي من اي اطماع*
*بس اكيد الحب دا بيقل بعد الجواز او مش بيبقي بنفس الدرجه يا بيزيد يا بيقل *
*يعني احتمال فشله نسبتها اعلي من احتمال نجاحه*
*ثانيا البنت دي اتعودت علي مستوي مادي معين *
*مينفعش تنزل عنه حتي لو في سبيل الحب*
*لانه لو استحملت شهر *
*مش هتستحمل التاني *
*انا بتكلم بشكل واقعي لانه الحياه بعد الجواز بتختلف تماما عن الدنيا الحالمه اللي عايشه فيها دلوقتي*
*وحكايه انها تساعده ماديا *
*دا جميل بين اي اتنتن متزوجين لكن صعب يفضل العطاء دا علي طول*
*لانه هو الراجل وهي المراه وليس العكس*
*اسفه علي الاطاله*
*بس حبيت اوضح وجه نظري*​


----------



## ميرنا (22 أبريل 2009)

بوصى يا دونا انا كنت فى الموقف دا بس مش بسبب مادى بلعكس بسبب لا شىء وشهر كامل محدش كان بيكلمنى ولا انا بكلم حد ولا بنزل يمكن اكتر من شهر بسبب الموضوع دا
لانى كنت فاهمة انى بحب وانى محدش حاسس بيا كان قدامى حاجة من اتنين يا اقف قدام اهلى ودا متربتش عليه يا انسى الموضوع ومكنش سهل 
صليت كتير وفى الاخر سيبت الموضوع لربنا ووالموضوع اتقفل بعدها حسيت بانى فعلا مننفعش لبعض بس مفهمتش دا بسهولة طبعا دى كانت ايام صعبة 
الحب بيعمى بجد عن حاجات كتير خليها تدخل ربنا فى الموضوع علشان متندمش والى هى فيه دا مش حب لو حبت كانتت حبت اهلها الاول اكيد اهلها مش هيكروها ولا يتمنولها للشر بلعكس عاوزين الافضل واللى يريحها الاهل بيبقى ليهم نظرة تانى خالص غير نظرتنا كمان احنا معندناش خبرات 
كمان دلوقتى وخداها الشهامة انها تقف جنبة وتسندهبعدين بقى هتزهق وتمل ومع اى خناقة ممكن تديلة كلام جارح ولو غصبن عنها هيطلع منها كلام 
قوليلها متتسرعش لانى هى الوحيدة اللى هتندم وهى الوحيدة اللى هتدفع تمن تسرعها
كمان لو اتجوزته لما تحصل مشكلة هتروح لمين غير اهلها هتروح لاهله هو معتقدش


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أبريل 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *مش عارفه راي يمكن يكون غريب شويه *
> *انا مع اهلها في الرفض*
> *انا متفهمه كويس انه الحب بينهم قوي وجميل وخالي من اي اطماع*
> *بس اكيد الحب دا بيقل بعد الجواز او مش بيبقي بنفس الدرجه يا بيزيد يا بيقل *
> ...



*يمكن يا ميرو فى تفاصيل مبانتش بين السطور زى مثلا شخصية الشاب ده لانه فعلا شخصيه جميله جدا حتى مع اصحابه وجيرانه وزمايله واسرته انسان هايل بجد وهما الاتنين نظرتهم للمال متشابهه هى مثلا عمرها ما اتباهت بمالها ولا استخدمته بطريقه غلط وهو ابعد ما يكون عن الشخصيه المستغله أو الطماعه وعلى فكره هى عرفته على اب اعترافها قبل ما يتقدم لاهلها وكان رأيه فيه أنه ممتاز وشجعها انها تقدمه لاهلها .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أبريل 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> بوصى يا دونا انا كنت فى الموقف دا بس مش بسبب مادى بلعكس بسبب لا شىء وشهر كامل محدش كان بيكلمنى ولا انا بكلم حد ولا بنزل يمكن اكتر من شهر بسبب الموضوع دا
> لانى كنت فاهمة انى بحب وانى محدش حاسس بيا كان قدامى حاجة من اتنين يا اقف قدام اهلى ودا متربتش عليه يا انسى الموضوع ومكنش سهل
> صليت كتير وفى الاخر سيبت الموضوع لربنا ووالموضوع اتقفل بعدها حسيت بانى فعلا مننفعش لبعض بس مفهمتش دا بسهولة طبعا دى كانت ايام صعبة
> الحب بيعمى بجد عن حاجات كتير خليها تدخل ربنا فى الموضوع علشان متندمش والى هى فيه دا مش حب لو حبت كانتت حبت اهلها الاول اكيد اهلها مش هيكروها ولا يتمنولها للشر بلعكس عاوزين الافضل واللى يريحها الاهل بيبقى ليهم نظرة تانى خالص غير نظرتنا كمان احنا معندناش خبرات
> ...



*عارفه يا مرنون فى تفاصيل فعلا غريبه فى قصتهم دى يعنى مثلا رغم ان البنت عايشه فى مستوى مادى عالى وفى وسطها فى شباب من عائلات غنيه ومعروفه الا انها عمرها ما فكرت فى حد منهم وبعدين ارتباطهم ده دام لاكتر من 7 سنين تقريبا وكمان فى حاجه يمكن موضحتهاش قبل كده ان مامتها متوفيه و  باباها متجوز من انسانه فى منتهى القسوه حتى مع باقى اخواتها وكل همها الحفاظ على الثروه لدرجه انها كانت عاوزه تجوزها من واحد يقربلها هى *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 أبريل 2009)

الاول تصلي كتير جدا علشان ربنا يدخل ويظهر ارادتة في الموضوع

وتحاول تقنع اهلها بية وانة بيحبها لشخصها مش لفلوسها وان سعادتها معاة

انا عاوزاها تتجوز اللي تحبة بس كمان لازم اهلها يبقوا راضيين

 او على الاقل اقرب شخص او اتنين في عائلتها يوافقوا


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أبريل 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> الاول تصلي كتير جدا علشان ربنا يدخل ويظهر ارادتة في الموضوع
> 
> وتحاول تقنع اهلها بية وانة بيحبها لشخصها مش لفلوسها وان سعادتها معاة
> 
> ...



*نفس رغبتى ومش بتمنى اكتر من ده يا فراشتى صدقينى*


----------



## Strident (22 أبريل 2009)

صعب ان أي حد فينا يحكم و هو لا شاف الولد و لا البنت و لا يعرفهم....

لكن الحب مش كل حاجة...
و انا لفترة كنت باتابع إجابات دكتور نفساني على إجابات شباب وشابات على موقع كنيستنا...
و كان فيه جملة علطول يقولها:

إن المي\يا للأسف نقلت لنا صورة ان الجواز حب  عواطف بس...

لكن لازم يكون فيه حاجات تانية جنب الحب زي:
1- أن يكون الله في الموضوع...يصلوا و يطلبوا بركته
2- النضوج
3- التوافق و التكافوء، اجتماعي و مادي و تعليمي و حتى جسمياً (الطول مثلاً)

لأن هو نفسه ممكن بعد كده يتعب لما يلاقي نفسه أقل أو كده...


يعني أنا برضه مش خبير و سني مش كبير .. لكن هذا ما أسمعه و اميل له...

و طبعاً القرار هو لصاحبتك، لكن عليها تصلي، و تعرف انها لو اتجوزته من ورا أهلها هاتندم طول عمرها...


----------



## totty (22 أبريل 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *يمكن يا ميرو فى تفاصيل مبانتش بين السطور زى مثلا شخصية الشاب ده لانه فعلا شخصيه جميله جدا حتى مع اصحابه وجيرانه وزمايله واسرته انسان هايل بجد وهما الاتنين نظرتهم للمال متشابهه هى مثلا عمرها ما اتباهت بمالها ولا استخدمته بطريقه غلط وهو ابعد ما يكون عن الشخصيه المستغله أو الطماعه وعلى فكره هى عرفته على اب اعترافها قبل ما يتقدم لاهلها وكان رأيه فيه أنه ممتاز وشجعها انها تقدمه لاهلها .*





*طب يا دونا ما تخليها تدخل اب اعترافها فى الموضوع تانى
ويحاول يروحلهم البيت ويقنع اهلها
او تكلم مثلا حد كبير عندها فى العيله غير باباها وتخليه يجى فى صفها ويقنعهم

وبعدين انتى فى ردك على ميرنا بتقولى ان مامتها متوفيه وباباها متجوز واحده ويمكن تكون قاسيه شويه
مش يمكن تكون هيا دى اللى مأثره على باباها
أكــــــــــــيد
متهيألى لو مامتها موجوده كانت ساعدتها انها تتجوز اللى بتحبه

انتى متعارضيهاش يا دونا
اتكلمى معاها وحاولى انتى حتى تروحى لاب اعترافها وتخليه يتدخل*​


----------



## جيلان (22 أبريل 2009)

*انا مع ميرنا فى كلامها بس فى نفس الوقت الى بيحب حد بيبقى اعمى مستحيل هيقبل اى كلمة غير لما يجرب بنفسه بس المشكلة ان فى حاجات مينفعش نجربها او هنخسر كتير لو جربناها تحاول تقنع بيه اهلها عن طريق اب اعترافها او اى حد لانى مش مع انها تساعده من ورا اهلها الجواز مينفعش يتبنى على غش وكدب من اولها لان بعد اكتشاف الحقيقة هتواجه مشاكل اكبر من الى هى شيفاه دلؤتى
يعنى الاهل يوافقوا او فركش ( مع انى عارفة انه صعب ) لكن من ورا اهلها هتفضل تعبانة طول عمرها ومش هتعيش سعيدة ولا لحظة فهميها كدى كويس وطول الوقت هتحس انها بتعمل حاجة غلط
لان لو قلتلها اسمعى كلام اهلك وانتى غلطانة والكلام ده عمرهاااااا ما هتسمع كلام حد يجد الى بيحب حد بيبقى مش شايف حد غيره لحد ما يفوق ويعرف ان الى كان بيعمله كان غلط ويضحك على نفسه بعد كدى
ربنا معاها
بس اهم نقطة تفهميها انها لو عملت حاجة من ورا اهلها دى مش اخلاقها ولا تربيتها وان ضميرها لو كذبت هيتعبها وهتعيش تعيسة طول عمرها بسبب ده ومش هتعيش مرتاحة ابدا فهى تحاول تقنعهم وتصلى الاول وربنا يدبر الى جاى وفهميها اكيد ان ربنا عايز بنته احسن واحدة فى الدنيا وهيعمل كل الى فيه الخير ليها ولييه خليها متأكدة من كدة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أبريل 2009)

johnnie قال:


> صعب ان أي حد فينا يحكم و هو لا شاف الولد و لا البنت و لا يعرفهم....
> 
> لكن الحب مش كل حاجة...
> و انا لفترة كنت باتابع إجابات دكتور نفساني على إجابات شباب وشابات على موقع كنيستنا...
> ...



*انا معاك فى كل اللى بتقوله لكن يمكن اللى بيزيد الامر صعوبه ان كل اللى ذكرته متوفر الا الجانب المادى لان أول شىء فكروا فيه انهم يروحوا لاب اعترافها كخطوه اولى ده غير ان الشاب كان فى فتره من الفترات خادم فى الكنيسه ومن ناحية النضوج الاتنين سنهم مش صغير وناضجين كفايه والتوافق من ناحية التعليم متوفر فالاتنين شهادات عاليه ومن الناحيه الاجتماعيه فاصدقائهم مشتركين وحتى الناحيه الشكليه بما انك ذكرتها احيانا من كتر اقترابهم فى حاجات كتير حتى فى طباعهم كان فى ناس بتفتكرهم اخوات يعنى فعلا الجانب المادى بس هو المختلف بينهم رغم اننا عمرنا ما شعرنا بده انه  سبب مشكله بينهم نهائياً
ميرسى على مشاركتك وابداء رأيك فى الموضوع   *


----------



## zezza (22 أبريل 2009)

بجد مشكلة صعبة اوى اوى 
ربنا معاها و يعينها 
بس انا من راى بعيدا عن راى البنوتة او اهلها 
لازم ناخد براى حد مجرب من المواضيع دى كتير زى مثلا كلام الانبا موسى او الانبا بولا هما ليهم فى المواضيع دى كتير و خبرتهم جامدة اوى علشان بتقابلهم حالات يا ما و هما الاتنين زى ما سمعت كتير منهم بيرفضوا يكون فيه اى فارق بين الاتنين سواء كان مادى او اجتماعى او او او ..مع العلم انهما قابلهم كل الاصناف يعنى شباب و بنات مش كويسة او اتنين كويسين زى الحالة دى و فى الحالتين بيرفضوا الارتباط 
الحب مش كل حاجة هو حاجة مهمة بس 
بعدين الحب مهما كان بيقل بعد الجواز
يا ريت تقول لاب اعترافها و ربنا يبقى يرتب اللى فيه الخير​


----------



## ميرنا (22 أبريل 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *عارفه يا مرنون فى تفاصيل فعلا غريبه فى قصتهم دى يعنى مثلا رغم ان البنت عايشه فى مستوى مادى عالى وفى وسطها فى شباب من عائلات غنيه ومعروفه الا انها عمرها ما فكرت فى حد منهم وبعدين ارتباطهم ده دام لاكتر من 7 سنين تقريبا وكمان فى حاجه يمكن موضحتهاش قبل كده ان مامتها متوفيه و باباها متجوز من انسانه فى منتهى القسوه حتى مع باقى اخواتها وكل همها الحفاظ على الثروه لدرجه انها كانت عاوزه تجوزها من واحد يقربلها هى *


 ينهار يا دون بوصى الناس الى زى دى بتبقى محتاجة حب 
بس برضو خليها تدخل ربنا فى الموضوع ربنا يدبرلها الخير


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أبريل 2009)

totty قال:


> *طب يا دونا ما تخليها تدخل اب اعترافها فى الموضوع تانى
> ويحاول يروحلهم البيت ويقنع اهلها
> او تكلم مثلا حد كبير عندها فى العيله غير باباها وتخليه يجى فى صفها ويقنعهم
> 
> ...



*بصى يا توته انا فعلا طلبت منها تعمل كده وتدخل اب اعترافها تانى وتشركه معاها فى المشكله وخصوصا انه قابل الشاب وشايفه مناسب لكن هى مش حابه تعرضه لموقف بايخ أو محرج معاهم وفعلا مراة باباها انسانه صعبه جدااا وتفكيرها مادى من الدرجه الاولى واخر حاجه ممكن تفكر فيها هى مصلحة البنت .
صدقينى مش قادره حتى اعارضها لانه حرام اقفل الدنيا فى وشها بس كمان مش قادره اشجعها تعمل حاجه انا مرضهاش لنفسى او لاى حد وعلشان كده حاسه ان موقفى سلبى جداا معاها ومش قادره اساعدها  *


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أبريل 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *انا مع ميرنا فى كلامها بس فى نفس الوقت الى بيحب حد بيبقى اعمى مستحيل هيقبل اى كلمة غير لما يجرب بنفسه بس المشكلة ان فى حاجات مينفعش نجربها او هنخسر كتير لو جربناها تحاول تقنع بيه اهلها عن طريق اب اعترافها او اى حد لانى مش مع انها تساعده من ورا اهلها الجواز مينفعش يتبنى على غش وكدب من اولها لان بعد اكتشاف الحقيقة هتواجه مشاكل اكبر من الى هى شيفاه دلؤتى
> يعنى الاهل يوافقوا او فركش ( مع انى عارفة انه صعب ) لكن من ورا اهلها هتفضل تعبانة طول عمرها ومش هتعيش سعيدة ولا لحظة فهميها كدى كويس وطول الوقت هتحس انها بتعمل حاجة غلط
> لان لو قلتلها اسمعى كلام اهلك وانتى غلطانة والكلام ده عمرهاااااا ما هتسمع كلام حد يجد الى بيحب حد بيبقى مش شايف حد غيره لحد ما يفوق ويعرف ان الى كان بيعمله كان غلط ويضحك على نفسه بعد كدى
> ربنا معاها
> بس اهم نقطة تفهميها انها لو عملت حاجة من ورا اهلها دى مش اخلاقها ولا تربيتها وان ضميرها لو كذبت هيتعبها وهتعيش تعيسة طول عمرها بسبب ده ومش هتعيش مرتاحة ابدا فهى تحاول تقنعهم وتصلى الاول وربنا يدبر الى جاى وفهميها اكيد ان ربنا عايز بنته احسن واحدة فى الدنيا وهيعمل كل الى فيه الخير ليها ولييه خليها متأكدة من كدة*



*انا عارفه يا جيلى ان كلامك زى ما بيقولوا عين العقل رغم انه ممكن يكون فيه  قسوه شويه خصوصا
ان البديل هيكون جوازها على غير رغبتها من شخص تانى قريب لمراة باباها وبما ان نية الطمع موجوده عنده اعتقد حياتها هتكون امتداد للجحيم اللى شايفاه منها *


----------



## جيلان (22 أبريل 2009)

*انا مكنتش اعرف التفاصيل بالظبط وموضوع مراة باباها دى الى عايزة تجوزها
مش عارفة بعد ما عرفت ده حساها لازم تحارب عشن تكمل حياتها سعيدة بس فى نفس الوقت مش عايزاها تعمل حاجة من ورا اهلها ( طيب مراة باباها تركن شوية بقى ) فين باباها موقفه ايه ممكن يقتنع ولا ماشى ورا مامتها وخلاص ؟
بجد الواحد بيشوف حاجات تخليه يقول على نفسه معندهوش مشاكل اصلا*


----------



## SALVATION (22 أبريل 2009)

_سلامو عليكم_
_بجد هوه موقف صعب جدا _
_بصى يا دونا افتكر حب الشاب ده هيعتمد على حاجة واحده الا وهية قبولة الارتباط بيها بدون علم اهلها_
_لو وافق على الارتباط يبقى انا اسف هوه مش بيحبها نهائى لان اللى بيحب حد مش بيخلية يعمل حاجة خطأوالقرار اللى هية اخدته قرار خاطىء ويسيء ليها  لان بالعربى اللى ملهوش خير فى اهلة ملهوش خير فى حد يعنى لو تركت اهلها علشانة يبقى ممكن تسيبة علشان اى حاجه تانى وصدقينى جواز مش بيكون ناجح_
_افتكر فى فرق كبير بين حب العطاء وحب التملك لو بيحبها كان حاول انه يفهمها الموقف كلة وتحاول تفهم كويس الغرض من العلاقة _
_حولى يا دونا تقليلها انها لازم تختبر حبة علشان متندمش وساعتها مش هينفع ندم_
_ينبغى ان يطاع الله اكثر من الناس_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أبريل 2009)

zezza قال:


> بجد مشكلة صعبة اوى اوى
> ربنا معاها و يعينها
> بس انا من راى بعيدا عن راى البنوتة او اهلها
> لازم ناخد براى حد مجرب من المواضيع دى كتير زى مثلا كلام الانبا موسى او الانبا بولا هما ليهم فى المواضيع دى كتير و خبرتهم جامدة اوى علشان بتقابلهم حالات يا ما و هما الاتنين زى ما سمعت كتير منهم بيرفضوا يكون فيه اى فارق بين الاتنين سواء كان مادى او اجتماعى او او او ..مع العلم انهما قابلهم كل الاصناف يعنى شباب و بنات مش كويسة او اتنين كويسين زى الحالة دى و فى الحالتين بيرفضوا الارتباط
> ...



* ربنا يدبر ويرتب لها كل أمورها علشان بجد هى انسانه جميله وتستحق كل خير *


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أبريل 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> ينهار يا دون بوصى الناس الى زى دى بتبقى محتاجة حب
> بس برضو خليها تدخل ربنا فى الموضوع ربنا يدبرلها الخير



*فعلا يا مرنون لانها  مفتقده الحب والحنان فى بيتها وبأمانه مشفتش  أحن منه عليها وأهتمامه بكل كبيره وصغيره بتخصها ده احنا ساعات بنحسه باباها 
ربنا يعلن لها مشيئته *


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أبريل 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *انا مكنتش اعرف التفاصيل بالظبط وموضوع مراة باباها دى الى عايزة تجوزها
> مش عارفة بعد ما عرفت ده حساها لازم تحارب عشن تكمل حياتها سعيدة بس فى نفس الوقت مش عايزاها تعمل حاجة من ورا اهلها ( طيب مراة باباها تركن شوية بقى ) فين باباها موقفه ايه ممكن يقتنع ولا ماشى ورا مامتها وخلاص ؟
> بجد الواحد بيشوف حاجات تخليه يقول على نفسه معندهوش مشاكل اصلا*



*للاسف باباها سلبى جدا وكمان مراته بتمثل قدامه دور الام الحنونه على ولاده بكل جداره فبيسمع كلامها دايما
طبعا لازم نشكر ربنا لانه اكيد مشاكلنا مهما كبرت أهون من غيرنا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أبريل 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _سلامو عليكم_
> _بجد هوه موقف صعب جدا _
> _بصى يا دونا افتكر حب الشاب ده هيعتمد على حاجة واحده الا وهية قبولة الارتباط بيها بدون علم اهلها_
> _لو وافق على الارتباط يبقى انا اسف هوه مش بيحبها نهائى لان اللى بيحب حد مش بيخلية يعمل حاجة خطأوالقرار اللى هية اخدته قرار خاطىء ويسيء ليها  لان بالعربى اللى ملهوش خير فى اهلة ملهوش خير فى حد يعنى لو تركت اهلها علشانة يبقى ممكن تسيبة علشان اى حاجه تانى وصدقينى جواز مش بيكون ناجح_
> ...



*وعليكم السلام يا حج تونى اتفضل شاى هههههه
كلامك كله مظبوط يا تونى لكن بعد 7  سنين ارتباط ويمكن اكتر مش هى بس اللى اتأكدت من حبه دى المجموعه كلها اتأكدت من ده وثقتها فيه كبيره جدا
وبعد رفض اهلها ليه هو اتكلم معاها بصراحه وقالها انه مش عاوزها تخسرهم علشانه لانهم الابقى ليها وقالها انه مفيش فى ايديهم غير أنهم يصبروا شويه لكن عمرهم ما اتكلموا على فراق ومتنساش يا تونى ان البديل هيكون جوازها من الشخص التانى ده
شكلى حيرتكوا معايا :11azy:*


----------



## وليم تل (23 أبريل 2009)

مع احترامى لحبة الكبير كما يترائى لها ولك دونا
ومع احترامى لرأى اب الاعتراف فى شخص الشاب
ومع احترامى لقناعة نفسها بالفارق الاجتماعى والمادى بينهما
ولكن الزواج له حسابات اخرى جزء منة الحب وليس كلة
فهناك مسئولية والتزامات من رب الاسرة تجاة اسرتة
ويجب الا ننسى شىء هام جدا اننا فى مجتمع شرقى 
سواء شئنا ام ابينا ترعرعنا ونمت افكارنا علية مهما وصلنا
لاعلى درجات الثقافة والعلم وان الرجل هو عماد البيت وربة
وبالتالى وجود الفارق المادى سيظهر حتما مع قسوة الحياة وستظهر على السطح 
اجلا ام عاجلا عقدة نقص الرجل بتفوق زوجتة المالى عنة وسنجد الخلافات ستشب
مع اتفه الاسباب وسيشعر بنقص فى رجولتة وبالتالى سيحاول اثباتة بطريقة خطأ
ومن ردوك على الاخوة والاخوات يتضح ان البنت غير مرتاحة فى حياتها الاسرية مع زوجة الاب
وهذا ادعى ان يكون حبها للشاب نابع من تغطية نقص عاطفى
ومن هنا اقول عليها ان تتروى وتسمع نصائح من هم اكبر منها سنا وتجربة ولا تنساق وراء عواطفها
وقبل كل شىء اقول رضا الاهل من رضا الرب
ودمتى بود​


----------



## sosofofo (23 أبريل 2009)

انا احب اشارك معاكم في مناقشة الموضوع ده 
الموضوع ده فعلا بيحصل دلوقتي كتير جدا
بس المفروض الوحده تبص للموضوع بطريقة واقعية لان الواقع هو اللي بيكون موجود بعدين
انا من رأي ان تحاولي تفكري معاها بطريقة واقعية وتجيبي الموقفين 
[color="orange[center]"]يعني الموقف اللي هيه عايزة وانها ترتبط بيها من ورا اهلها او غصبن عنهم وتابعي معاها اخر الموقف بظروفه الكتيرة [/color]و
الموقف التاني انها تسمع كلام اهلها وبرضة تشوفي في الموقف ده ظروف ومواقف كتير وكده تكوني حطيتي قدامها كل الظروف وصدقيني بالصلاة معاها وانت بتتناقشي معاها ربنا هيفتح قلبها وعقلها
وربنا يفتح فلب كل واحد واحدة لاختيار الطريق الصالح اللي يريح الاهل والواحد​ انا برضه اتعرضت للموقف ده مرتين مرة كانت صعبة خالص وكان الارتباط فعلا صعب جدا لان كان فيه فوراق كتير في التعليم والمستوى الاجتماعي والمستوى المادي
والمره التانية المستوى التعليمي مناسب والفكري والاجتماعي بس فيه فرق في المستوى المادي بس مش ملحوظ قوي بس انا اوقات بحس بيه 
بس انا حسبتها  ايه الايجابيات وايه السلبيات والحمدلله لقيت الايجابيات اكتر وخطيبي فعلا انسان جميل جدا لكن في المرة الاولى كانت السلبيات هي الاكتر
وصلي ليها ولينا كلنا
وربنا معاك تقدري توصلي رسالة صداقتك لصديقتك عن طريق ربنا ربنا معاك
اسفة على الاطالة ​[/center]


----------



## Alexander.t (23 أبريل 2009)

انا ليا راى مختلف شويه

عن اللى قالوه اخواتى

موضوع اللى ملوش خير فى اهله ملوش خير فى حد ده انا مش بعتقد بيها

حضرتك بتقولى ان الشاب بيشتغل فى مجال السياحه ومن خلال خبرتى الصغيره فى الحياه عرفت ان مجال السياحه مجال جميل جدا يعنى الشاب ده لو كمل فى المجال ده واجتهد ربنا هيكرمه

اما موضوع الاهل وكده اذا كان الاب مش شايف زوجته على حقيقته يبقى ازاى رضا الاهل من رضا الرب

الاهل لو كانو كويسين يبقى ماشى رضا الاهل من رضا الرب

انا تابعت كل ردود اخواتى اللى فاتت سعات الاهل بتشوف حاجات احنا مش شايفنها بس صدقونى مش دايما

انا شايف ان البنت دى تدور على اى حد من عيلتها يكون بيحبها وبيمنلها الخير  وتحكيلو الموضوع وتخليه ياثر على بابها ولو مقدرش يأثر على بابها 


وانا لو مكانها ومتاكد جدا ان الشاب ده بيحبها فعلا هشوف حد من اهلى اى حد يجى معايا الكنيسه ونعمل الفرح

بس لازم اكون متاكد سورى معلش انى مش محتاج لاهلى فى حياتى طالما هما كل همها على الثروه

بجد فعلا الدنيا بقت وحشه قوى الناس كلها خايفه على الفلوس

مع ان احنا اللى بنجيب الفلوس مش هى اللى بتجبنا

معلش طولت على حضرتك انا اسف

ربنا يدبرلها الموضوع ويعمل اللى فيه الخير​


----------



## go love (23 أبريل 2009)

قصة بتحصل و بتتكرر كتير و مشكلة حقيقي بتواجة كتير من اخوتنا 
ابداء الرأي فى مش سهل عشان دية حياة حقيقي ربنا يكون معاهم
احب اضيف راي وانا اصلا متحير جدا
لو سبتة هتفضل عمرها  كل تندم علي
ولو اخدتة تخاف العمر كل برضو تندم
عشان كدة لازم تصبرا اوى على قرار حياتها وتصلى لربنا وهو هشوف الصالح ليها واللي هي مش شيفى

ومن كلامك عرفنا ان فى تكافئ فى كل حاجة الا المادة
وبجد انا لا اعتبر للمادة فارق فى الحياة
لانينا احنا اللي صنعنا الفلوس مش الفلوس اللي تصنعنا
يعنى هذا الشاب لو من المعادن القويا اكيد هيثبت وجودة وعشان خاطر حبها وبمسندتها لي مش بالمادة طبعا 
هيقدر يعمل المستحيل 
 لان المستحيل هو انينا نلاقى حب صادق حقيقي فى زمن كل شي اصبح مزيف
ام بالنسبة من وراء الاهل
نشوف مين الاهل اللي هتتجوز من وراهم
الاب ...*الام*....الاخوات
مع غياب الام انا اعتقد ان الاهل اصبح متفرقين
لان فى سيدة دخيلة لا يهمها سوى المال
راي الاب بيميل دائما لراي الزواجة
يبقى راي الاخوات اللي المفروض ليهم راي ايجابى لاختهم راي بحب  بعيد عن حب المال
او تدخل العم او الخال المهم انها تحاول بشتى الطرق الضغط على الاب لاخذ الموافقة 
*ام لو موفقش فــــــــــــــــ راي انها لا تتخل عن حبيبها مهما كان  لانها لو تخلت عنة صعب تلاقى غيرة ولو لقت مش هتحب زي حب الاول 7 سنين حب.... عمر*​


----------



## العجايبي (24 أبريل 2009)

_انا راى مختلف شويه اة صحيح الحاجات ماتتكرش بس بتحصل 

انا شايف رفض الاهل مش حكايه انه اقل منها لكن بسبب المال وانا شايف ان الرفض جاى من واحدة بس
وهى الى مسيطرة  هى طبعا مرات الاب علشان الفلوس دى ماتروحش لبعيد عن نظرها
وشكل الاب تقريبا معندوش شخصية لانها فى الاول وفى الاخر كلام مراته هو الى ماشى
وانا اعرف الى عاوز حاجة لازم يتعب لغايط مايحققها 
وعاوز اعرف فين بقيت اهلها فين كبير عايلتهم تروح تكلموا معاه فين عمها فين خالها فين جدها فين الناس دى 
خلى بالك الاب لما يشوف العيلة كلها مواقفه الاب غضب عنه حيوافق حتى لو مراته اكتلمت هما يعرفوا يسكتوها 
تخلى الشاب يتعرف على بقيت عايلتها يشوفوا يتكلموا معاه واكيد حاقتنعوا بيه
واب اعترفها لازم يتدخل لازم يتكلم مع ابوها مرة واثنين وتلاثة وعشرة كمان لغايط مايوافق
والصلاة مهمة لازم يصلواا وربنا حايتدخل فى الموضوع

ربنا معاهم_


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يونيو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> مع احترامى لحبة الكبير كما يترائى لها ولك دونا
> ومع احترامى لرأى اب الاعتراف فى شخص الشاب
> ومع احترامى لقناعة نفسها بالفارق الاجتماعى والمادى بينهما
> ولكن الزواج له حسابات اخرى جزء منة الحب وليس كلة
> ...



*ما زال الوضع كما هو والانتظار والترقب والامل فى  اصلاح الواقع موجود
رأيك شديد العقلانيه يا وليم لدرجة القسوه ولكنها قسوة العقل عندما يتحدث فأن اغفلناه ضعنا وأن حكمناه بمفرده مات الحب بالسكته القلبيه ..ميرسى على مرورك وابداء رأيك فى الموضوع *


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يونيو 2009)

sosofofo قال:


> انا احب اشارك معاكم في مناقشة الموضوع ده
> الموضوع ده فعلا بيحصل دلوقتي كتير جدا
> بس المفروض الوحده تبص للموضوع بطريقة واقعية لان الواقع هو اللي بيكون موجود بعدين
> انا من رأي ان تحاولي تفكري معاها بطريقة واقعية وتجيبي الموقفين
> ...



*رأيك رائع وخصوصا انه نابع  من تجارب شخصيه .. صدقينى بنصلى  دايما ان ربنا يتدخل ويبدد الحيره ويساعدها فى اخد قرار والشاب نفسه قالها انه موافق على اى قرار هتاخده المهم تكون سعيده ومرتاحه وهو على استعداد ينفذ اى حاجه تتطلب منه وحبه ليها واضح وظاهر للكل .
ميرسى كتير على مشاركتك وربنا يعوض تعبك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يونيو 2009)

mina elbatal قال:


> انا ليا راى مختلف شويه
> 
> عن اللى قالوه اخواتى
> 
> ...



*على فكره هى على أتم استعداد لترك ثروتها بالكامل وانا واثقه انها فعلا ممكن تعمل ده لانها دايما تقول ان الفلوس كانت سبب تعاسه كبيره ليها أما بالنسبه لموضوع الاهل من ناحية مامتها مفيش اى علاقات تقريبا بعد وفاة مامتها ومن ناحية الاب عمها على خلاف مادى كبير مع باباها معتقدش هيقدر يتدخل أو يعمل حاجه ...ميرسى يا مينا على  مشاركتك وربنا يدبر الصالح للجميع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يونيو 2009)

go love قال:


> قصة بتحصل و بتتكرر كتير و مشكلة حقيقي بتواجة كتير من اخوتنا
> ابداء الرأي فى مش سهل عشان دية حياة حقيقي ربنا يكون معاهم
> احب اضيف راي وانا اصلا متحير جدا
> لو سبتة هتفضل عمرها  كل تندم علي
> ...



*انتظارها نابع من ايمانها ان ربنا هيتدخل وهو كمان لانهم نفسهم اووى ميعملوش حاجه ضد رغبة حد لانهم واثقين فى حبهم وانه صح ومش بيعملوا اى حاجه غلط تجبرهم على التصرف من ورا حد ..علشان كده بنقول يا رب اعلن كلمتك وارشدهم للصح ..ميرسى كتير على مشاركتك الجميله وربنا يعوض تعبك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يونيو 2009)

العجايبي قال:


> _انا راى مختلف شويه اة صحيح الحاجات ماتتكرش بس بتحصل
> 
> انا شايف رفض الاهل مش حكايه انه اقل منها لكن بسبب المال وانا شايف ان الرفض جاى من واحدة بس
> وهى الى مسيطرة  هى طبعا مرات الاب علشان الفلوس دى ماتروحش لبعيد عن نظرها
> ...



* شخصية زى شخصية مراة باباها دى غير قابله لنقاش قراراتها وخصوصا انها بتبحث عن مصلحتها فمفيش حاجه هتجبرها تغير رأيها لان مصلحة البنت او سعادتها فعلا متهمهاش فى اى حاجه وانا وضحت ان الاسره مش هيكون ليها اى دور هى حقيقى مالهاش غير ربنا ... ميررسى كتييير يا العجايبى على مشاركتك وربنا يعوض تعبك*


----------



## وليم تل (10 يونيو 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *ما زال الوضع كما هو والانتظار والترقب والامل فى  اصلاح الواقع موجود
> رأيك شديد العقلانيه يا وليم لدرجة القسوه ولكنها قسوة العقل عندما يتحدث فأن اغفلناه ضعنا وأن حكمناه بمفرده مات الحب بالسكته القلبيه ..ميرسى على مرورك وابداء رأيك فى الموضوع *



صدقينى دونا
ليست قسوة ولكنها واقع ولا تصدقى ان عش العصفورة يكفينا
وكنبة وقلة وكباية ونقضيها حتى لو على عيش وملح وليمونة
دة ممكن تلاقية فى الافلام العربى والهندى
لكن فى واقع الحياة لابد من وجود تكافؤ اجتماعى واسرى 
فالبتنت عاشت مرفهه ماديا وفى مستوى اجتماعى معين 
والعاطفة تغلب عليها الان ولكن عندما تتقابل مستقبلا مع ظروف الحياة القاسية
ستلعن اليوم اللى حبت فية واتجوزت وستشعرة دائما بعقدة الذنب
بعدم مقدرتة على توفير متطلباتها المتعودة عليها
ودمتى بود

​


----------



## Alexander.t (10 يونيو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> صدقينى دونا
> 
> ليست قسوة ولكنها واقع ولا تصدقى ان عش العصفورة يكفينا
> وكنبة وقلة وكباية ونقضيها حتى لو على عيش وملح وليمونة
> ...


 

*صدقنى  يا اخويا وليم مش الدنيا كلها على نفس النمط *

*فى ناس تقدر تعيش وتتنازل عن اشياء من اجل الحبيب*

*ولكن مع الاسف فهم قله قليله فى هذا الزمن *

*وربنا يدبرلهم الصالح*​


----------



## وليم تل (10 يونيو 2009)

mina elbatal قال:


> *صدقنى  يا اخويا وليم مش الدنيا كلها على نفس النمط *
> 
> *فى ناس تقدر تعيش وتتنازل عن اشياء من اجل الحبيب*
> 
> ...



اخى الحبيب مينا
نحن فى زمن مادى فرغم البطالة وارتفاع ايجارات الشقق والارتفاع الجنونى للذهب
وانتشار العنوسة رغم هذا فالمتطلبات الزواجية مجحفة للغاية فكل بنت تريد
شقتها من الابرة للصاروخ كما يقال بما فيها حجرة البيبى كما ولو كانوا ضامنين مجيئة
ومع اعتذارى لدونا عن خروجى عن الموضوع الاصلى ولكن كان للتوضيح فقط
وعندك حق ممكن يحدث تنازل من اجل الحبيب حيث المشاعر ملتهبة ومتلهفة ولكن 
عندما يجابهوا قسوة الحياة ومتطلباتها سيكون الوضع مختلفا ولكن فى وقت لا يصلح فية الندم
فالبنت ستتذكر حياتها المرفهه ماديا فى السابق والفتى سيصل لمرحلة من الاحباط لانة
من واجباتة توفير تلك الحياة لها وبالتالى يتقبل مجبرا الاتجاة الى مالها لتحقيق تلك المتطلبات
وهنا سيشعر بأنة اقل منها بكثير قد لا تهتم هى ولكن داخلة سيكون محطما الا اذا كان
هو ومن الاصل طامعا فى هذا المال
ولا ننسى شيئا هاما ان الزواج مشاركة متكافئة ولكن ربها هو الزوج
ودمت بود​


----------



## nonogirl89 (11 يونيو 2009)

معلش ياوليم انا مش معاك خالص
ولا مع فكرة انها تسيبه


لان انت بتقول ان البنت بتبقى عاطفية وعواطفها هى اللى بتسيطر عليها
طيب تفتكر لما هتسيبه هى هتكمل حياتها فعلا ؟
دة غير لو ارتبطت بحد غيره او اتجوزت حد غيره 
هتفضل طول عمرها تقارن بينه وبين الشخص دة
هى اتعودت عليه بمعنى أصح بقى هو بالنسبالها صورة الحبيب
صعب جدا انها تقبل اى صورة تانى غيره
تفتكر اللى هترتبط بيه بعدين هيتفهم دة
بما أنك بتقول احنا فى مجتمع شرقى
ولا بقى تمثل على الجديد وتخدعه وتعمل نفسها معجبة بصفاته


بس موش عارفة بردة
أنا بحس ان الحب اللى بجد بيبقى جاى من ربنا
يعنى ربنا هو اللى بيحط الحب دة جوانا
ومش ممكن ربنا يحط حاجة حلوة جوانا وينساها
أكيد لازم هيرعاها
بس يمكن اللى بيحصل دة بيحصل عشان الحب اللى مابينهم يزيد ويحسوا بقيمته

وأوقات تانى بيبقى الحب دة مش من ربنا
لكن بيبقى لسد احتياج معين وخلاص
ساعتها بيبقى الأفضل ليها تبعد عنه للأبد

أفتكر الأحسن أن حبيبها دة يلزق للعيلة دى
يعنى يتعرف على كل حد بيعرف العيلة دى ويتعرف على العيلة كلها
ممكن كمان لو البنت ليها عم أو خال
يكلمه وياخده معاه لما يروح يتقدم للبنت
ساعتها باباها هينكسف منه​


----------



## وليم تل (11 يونيو 2009)

> معلش ياوليم انا مش معاك خالص
> ولا مع فكرة انها تسيبه


​
بالعكس نونو جيرل
انا سعيد بكل من يخالفنى الرأى لانة سيثقل الحوار ويعطية متعة وايجابية
والمهم ان نتمسك بمقولة الاختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضية
​



> لان انت بتقول ان البنت بتبقى عاطفية وعواطفها هى اللى بتسيطر عليها
> طيب تفتكر لما هتسيبه هى هتكمل حياتها فعلا ؟
> دة غير لو ارتبطت بحد غيره او اتجوزت حد غيره
> هتفضل طول عمرها تقارن بينه وبين الشخص دة
> ...


​
هنا استطيع ان اقول نونو جيرل
سقطت فى بئر دوامة وليم تل
وحتى لا افهم خطأ فأغلب السواحلية خاصة هواة السباحة والغطس يعلمون
خطورة بئر الدوامة وما يتوة داخلها امهر السباحين 
ورأيك هذا هو سبب سقوطك فى تلك الدوامة وهذ يجعلنى اخرج برهة
خارج الموضوع بمثل هام اخر ارجو ان اعرف بعد ذكرة هل ستستمرى على قناعتك تلك ام لا
ما رأيك لو حدث هذا الحب وبنفس القوة بين اثنين مختلفى الديانة .......؟!
وهل سنقول انة حب بأرادة الاهية ايضا ام لا .....؟!
​


> وأوقات تانى بيبقى الحب دة مش من ربنا
> لكن بيبقى لسد احتياج معين وخلاص
> ساعتها بيبقى الأفضل ليها تبعد عنه للأبد


​
هنا نونو بعد سقوطها فى الدوامة حدث تذبذب فى الرأى
وبالتالى نرجع ونقول ان الرأى الحاسم لاى عاطفة سيكون هو العقل
وعلية فعندما نتكلم على الزواج خاصة المسيحى الذى ليس فية انفصال بل ابدى
لا بد ان يكون القائد وربان السفينة هو العقل اما العاطفة فهى دفة الاتزان 
حتى تسير سفينة الحياة دون ان تهاب الرياح العاتية المباغتة طالما الربان ماهر
​



> أفتكر الأحسن أن حبيبها دة يلزق للعيلة دى
> يعنى يتعرف على كل حد بيعرف العيلة دى ويتعرف على العيلة كلها
> ممكن كمان لو البنت ليها عم أو خال
> يكلمه وياخده معاه لما يروح يتقدم للبنت
> ساعتها باباها هينكسف منه


​
اساس رأى بنى ليس على موافقة او عدم موافقة الاهل
وانما على مدى التوافق الاجتماعى والمالى بينهما 
فاذا كان مستواها هى الاقل كان من السهل جدا حل المشكلة
ولكن المشكلة هنا ان الرجل هو الاقل فى المستوى المالى والاجتماعى
وبالتالى كيف يكون رب البيت والمسئول عنة هو الاضعف والاقل فى كل شىء
واذا هى او هو تجاوزا عن ذلك مع خضم المشاعر الملتهبة بينهما
ولكن عند مجابهة مشاكل الحياة الحقيقية سينهار ذلك الحلم الوردى
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## ponponayah (11 يونيو 2009)

هو موضوع صعب اوى وحساس اوى 
بس فى حل كويس 
هى تكلم اب اعترفها وتخلية يحط اسمها واسمة على المذبح وهو بيعمل القداس
وبعدها لو ابونا مرتاح تخلية يكلم اهلها ويقنعهم مهو لازم حد من عيلتها يكون معاها
بس بجد ربنا معاها اكيد هى تعبانة من التفكير​


----------



## nonogirl89 (11 يونيو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> ​
> بالعكس نونو جيرل
> انا سعيد بكل من يخالفنى الرأى لانة سيثقل الحوار ويعطية متعة وايجابية
> والمهم ان نتمسك بمقولة الاختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضية
> ...




هنا هنقول عقلك انت اللى بيقول كدة
لكن هل انت تعرف عقلها هى بيقول ايه
هل تعرف تفكير الولد ازاى
يعنى أفتكر انهم كبار بما فيه الكفاية ليفكروا بعقلهم الخاص
وعقلهم يختار الأفضل لحالتهم همة

عقلك انت بيقولك لا ماينفعش يتجوزوا عشان فى فارق فى المستوى المادى
لكن ممكن عقلها هى بيقول حياة كريمة مع انسان بيعاملنى بأبوة أفضل بكتير من حياة مع انسان غنى ينقصنى احساس من ناحيته!!
عقلك انت بيقول ان لو الولد بيحبها هيسيبها تكمل حياتها ومايربطهاش بيه
لكن ممكن عقله هو بيقول لو حصلها حاجة بعدين ( مرض أو أى مكروه ) مش هستأمن حد غيرى على حياتها لأن ماحدش غيرى بيحبها كدة!!


وبعدين مين قال حلم وردى !!!!!!!!
ليه يكون اسمه حلم
ليه مايكونش اسمه واقع ؟؟!!
أنا أعرف كويس ان اللى بيعوز يحقق حاجة بيحققها
وأى زوجين فى الدنيا بيحصل بينهم خلافات
وفى حالات كتير كل طرف بيشوف نفسه هو اللى صح
ساعتها الحب هو اللى ممكن يصفى الجو
ويخلى كل طرف يسامح التانى ويتغاضى عن اللى صدر منه
لكن لو الحب دة مش موجود
تفتكر الخلافات دى هتعدى ازاى


دمت بود
:t30::t30::t30:​


----------



## وليم تل (11 يونيو 2009)

> أنا كتبت بعدين أنه ممكن يكون مش من ربنا
> الحب اللى من ربنا هو الحب اللى بيبنى وبيوجه الطرفين للأحسن
> لكن المختلفين فى الديانة يعنى مافيش واحد فيهم هيعرف يبنى التانى
> لأن بكل بساطة هو مايعرفش التانى
> ...



ما زالت نونو
تدور فى دوامة وليم تل الغارقة
طالما نتحدث عن الحب العاطفى دون استخدام العقل والمنطق
فهما فى قرارة نفسهما يحبون بعضا بعيدا عن معتقداتهما الدينية
وايضا يقتنعون انهم يفهمون بعضهم جيدا وبالتالى كان سؤالى...؟؟
هل سنرجح لغة العقل ام العاطفة....؟!




> أختلف معاك تانى
> احنا فعلا بنحكم العقل
> لكن مش العقل لوحده لكن معاه العاطفة يعنى بنعمل توازن بين الاتنين



اعتقد نونو
انة من دورانك فى فلك الدوامة لم تقرأى ردى جيدا
حيث شبهت الحياة بالسفينة ربانها العقل ودفتها العاطفة اى الحب
ويستحيل ان يكون العكس والا غرقت السفينة بمن عليها :99:
وبالتالى اين هنا وجة الخلاف ...؟!




> هنا هنقول عقلك انت اللى بيقول كدة
> لكن هل انت تعرف عقلها هى بيقول ايه
> هل تعرف تفكير الولد ازاى
> يعنى أفتكر انهم كبار بما فيه الكفاية ليفكروا بعقلهم الخاص
> ...


​
بالقطع نونو
هنا لازم عقلى هو الذى يتحدث وبالتالى يخرج منة رأى
والا لماذا نحن نتحاور كما اننى لابد ان اغفل عقلهما لانهم يسئلون
واذا تحدثت مثلك بعقلهم لاصبح رأى باطل وغير ايجابى ولا اية نونو  :heat:




> وبعدين مين قال حلم وردى !!!!!!!!
> ليه يكون اسمه حلم
> ليه مايكونش اسمه واقع ؟؟!!
> أنا أعرف كويس ان اللى بيعوز يحقق حاجة بيحققها
> ...



بالقطع نون
اى حلم نتمنى ان نترجمة لواقع وحتى يتم ذلك
لابد ان نشغل العقل لانة سيوفر لنا ذلك المناخ المناسب
لتحقيق الحلم من حياة كريمة تستطيع ان تواجة الحياة ومتطلباتها
وبدون العقل يصبح الحلم كما هو حلما فى فيلم عربى وبالاكثر هندى
ولا يستطيع الحب وحدة توفير المأكل والملبس والحياة الكريمة لاطفالنا ومستقبلهم
ودمتى بود
:t30::t30::t30::t30::t30::t30:​


----------



## nonogirl89 (12 يونيو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> ما زالت نونو
> تدور فى دوامة وليم تل الغارقة
> 
> بلاش تتفرج على عالم البحار كتير
> ...



هنا مافيش اختلاف فى وجهات النظر
بس علشان العقل دة يتسند فى مشواره ويستحمل
لازم يكون فى هدف
زى مثلا انسان بتحبه
وعايز تحققله الأحسن
مش أنك تسيبه لوحده فى الدنيا يستحمل
بدعوى أصل أنا بتمناله الخير

دمت بود
:t30::t30:​


----------



## وليم تل (12 يونيو 2009)

> بلاش تتفرج على عالم البحار كتير
> عشان شكلك بتتأثر
> وخلينا فى المشكلة



صدقينى ما فيش وقت للفرجة على عالم البحار ولكنى اعيش فى البحر وهو يعيش فى
ولم اخرج عن المشكلة لان صاحبتها فى بئر الدوامة وتبحث عن غطاس ينقذها
فأى مشكلة صغيرة او كبيرة تدخلنا فى تلك الدوامة والتى اجدك تدورى ايضا داخلها
وحقا ما زلتى نونو  :t17:




> ماشفتش انت كلمة توازن بين الاتنين اللى انا كنت كاتباها دى ولا ايه
> لازم يبقى فى توازن بين العقل والقلب



بالقطع شفت هذا الرد وكان ردى السابق لة ان العقل هو الربان والعاطفة هى الدفة
واذا كنتى بتقصدى التوازن بمعنى التعادل والمناصفة بين العقل والعاطفة على كفتى الميزان
فهذا خطأ كبير ومنطق غير ناضج بالمرة وسنعطى بعضا من الامثلة ولنعتبرة درسا فى الفيزياء
ماذا يحدث عند تقابل قطب سالب مع اخر سالب او موجب مع موجب بالقطع سيحدث تنافرا شديدا
اما لو تقابل قطب موجب ( العقل) مع قطب سالب( العاطفة) سيحدث تجاذب من خلالة ستحدث
مرور للطاقة تنير كل افعالنا ونصل بواسطتها لبر الامان




> لكن بردة انت بتقول يقتنعون انهم يفهمون بعضهم جيدا
> ازاى بيفهموا بعض وكل واحد فيهم مش عارف التانى بيعتقد مين اللى خلقه؟ وصفاته عاملة ازاى؟
> ومصيره الأبدى ايه ؟ و معاييره الدينية ايه ؟
> كل دة وهمة عارفين بعض
> ...



هنا لست انا من يقول ولكن الفتى والفتاة فى غمرة حبهما 
يقولون ذلك ويبررون بأنة الحب ويتناسون اى شىء اخر مثل مشكلتنا الحالية
فهما يتناسوا الفوارق الاجتماعية والمالية والاخران يتناسوا الفوارق الدينية
فأذا حكمنا بالعاطفة فيكون الحكم واحد فى الحالتين
ولا اية يا نونو ......؟!




> يعنى الحب والعاطفة مهمين
> ماينفعش نلغيهم ونسيب العقل هو اللى يتصرف براحته
> ويقولنا سيبى دة أصله فقير نقوم نقوله امين ونسيبه



مازلتى نونو
تدورين فى رحا الدوامة دون تركيز فى رأى
فأنا لم اغفل العاطفة واعتبرتها دفة الحياة لانها هامة جدا فى علاقاتنا الحياتية
ولكنى فى نفس الوقت قلت ان العقل هو الربان وهو صاحب القرار النهائى والأمن




> ماينفعش تغفل عقلهما
> لأن ردك لازم أولا وأخيرا يراعى اولوياتهم همة فى الحياة
> مش أولوياتك انت
> 
> ...



انا لم اغفل عقلهما فصاحبة المشكلة هى من طلبت منا ان نقول رأينا فى مشكلتها
وبالتالى لابد ان يكون الرد نابع من عقلنا نحن وحسب تفكيرنا وفى النهاية ليها حق 
ان تمشى بة ام لا لكن لو رديت عليها بمنطق عقلها يبقى غرقتها فى نفس الدوامة
ولا اية يا نونو ...؟!




> هنا مافيش اختلاف فى وجهات النظر
> بس علشان العقل دة يتسند فى مشواره ويستحمل
> لازم يكون فى هدف
> زى مثلا انسان بتحبه
> ...



الحب نونو احتواء وليس امتلاك عطاء وليس انانية
وبالتالى ممكن مصلحة الحبيب مش معايا لوجود معرقلات
يبقى الحل انى اتمنى لة حياة افضل مع انسان يناسبة
هو بيبى ها يتوة فى الدنيا نونو
ودمتى بود
:t37:​


----------



## nonogirl89 (15 يونيو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> صدقينى ما فيش وقت للفرجة على عالم البحار ولكنى اعيش فى البحر وهو يعيش فى
> ولم اخرج عن المشكلة لان صاحبتها فى بئر الدوامة وتبحث عن غطاس ينقذها
> فأى مشكلة صغيرة او كبيرة تدخلنا فى تلك الدوامة والتى اجدك تدورى ايضا داخلها
> وحقا ما زلتى نونو  :t17:
> ...



دونا قالت بيعاملها زى والدها
أفتكر هنا مافيش امتلاك
وكبنت يعنى زيها
عارفة ان الراجل اللى بيحب وحدة وبيعاملها بأبوة 
بيغير حياة  البنت دى فعلا ( بحسدها أنا ):smi411:

وعلى فكرة فى الزواج فى الطوائف الأخرى
بيسأل العريس هل تقبلها زوجة لك وبيقول فى السراء والضراء
يعنى كل حد فى الدنيا معرض لأنه يقع فى مشاكل
معرض انه يمرض
ساعتها اللى بيعاملها بأبوة هى اللى هيعرف ياخد باله منها
ولو هو رضى أنها تتجوز واحد غيره
هيتطمن ازاى عليها
فى الدنيا دى​


----------



## وليم تل (15 يونيو 2009)

> جديدة بئر الدوامة دى
> طيب ماتسمعش صباح كتير
> هتتعب من كتر الفرجة على الأيدى الناعمة


​
لا ولسة مع الحوار ستجدى كل جديد
وواضح انك متابعة جيدة للافلام العربى
وبالتالى الرومانسية عندك مسيطرة على لغة العقل :t25:​



> ( الله يخليك ياكابتن )


​
حقا فكرتينى بالكورة خاصة كرة السلة
وانتى تدورى فى الدوامة مثل الكرة وهى تدور فى حلقة السلة
حيث تسقط فى بئرها محققة هدفا محققا :t17:​



> حضرتك بتقول لازم تقابل العقل والعاطفة
> وانا بقول نوازن الاتنين
> يعنى وجهة النظر واحدة
> متهيألى الموضوع مش محتاج دروس!!!!!!!!


​
بالعكس ردك هذا يحتاج اكثر من درس
لانة هناك فرق كبير عندما نقول بتقابل العقل مع العاطفة عند مواجهه اى موقف او مشكلة فالعقل يفوق العاطفة
وبالتالى هذا ليس معناة توازن بين الاثنين فالتوازن لابد ان يكون متساوى فى القيمة والمقدار
ولا اية يا مس نونو  :ab10:​



> هرجع وأقول هنا البنت والولد عارفين بعض ودونا نفسها قالت أصدقائهم مشتركين
> المختلفين فى الديانة
> مايعرفوش حاجة عن ديانة بعض وعن طقوس كل ديانة
> وعن الاله فى الديانة الأخرى
> ...


​ه

دونا رمت المشكلة وفلسعت زهقت مننا هههههههههههههه
وانتى اللى قلتى الحب دة اكيد من عند ربنا
وعلى فكرة الحب مش بيسئل قبل ما يحدث انت ملتك او معتقدك اية لانة بين انسان وانسان
ملهوش اى دعوة بمعتقداتة اية واللى خلاتى ذكرت هذا المثل ويا ريت تركزى معايا شوية
لما قلتى هما شايفين ان حبهم قوى وما يقدروش يستغنوا عن بعض ولو سبتة وراحت لغيرة تبقى بتخدع الاخر
ودة بيبقى نفس تفكير مختلفى الديانة اى تفكير وشعور انسانى محض يبقى ساعتها ها تقولى اية
العاطفة والحب هما اللى ها يطغوا برضة على لغة العقل
ولا اية رأيك مس نونو :Red_Flying_Heart_2:​



> بردة دوامة
> لسه بردة بتسمع صباح
> على العموم انت كدة مش بتفيدها
> لما بتحكم بمقاييسك انت
> ...


​
ارجع واقول تانى عندما يطلب منى رأى الشخصى بقولة حسب تفكيرى انا
وليس على اهوائهم والا اصبح رأى هلامى لا جدوى منة وهو رأى اختيارى ليهم
 الحق ان يقتنعوا بة وينفذوة او يعتبروة كأنة لم يكن وبالتالى فلماذ نتحاور اذا هل مجرد جدل ؟؟!!​



> يعنى حضرتك لو دكتور
> وجالك طفل مريض
> ينفع تديله مضاد حيوى 1000 مثلا
> لازم تراعى هو يستحمل ايه ولا مايستحملش ايه


​
بالقطع من الممكن اعطائة تلك الجرعة حسب حالتة ومقدرتة الصحية
وممكن اقسمها على جرعتين او اربعة ايضا حسب الحالة ومدى احتياجها واستعدادها
وعلى فكرة كما اننى متمكن فى السباحة فأننى ايضا متمكن طبيا رغم اننى لست طبيبا
ها تقولى طيب تيجى ازاى ها اقولك غلاسة  :yaka:​



> لما حد يلجألك عشان يعرف رأيك بيطلب رأيك لكن بحلول تناسبه هو بردة وتناسب شخصيته
> ماينفعش حضرتك تقعد فى برج عاجى وتطلب منه يعمل حاجة مايستحملهاش
> دة غير ان البنت بطبعها كائن عاطفى
> ولو عاشت مع واحد تانى هتفضل تقارنه بالولد دة طول عمرها


​
بالقطع جالس على برج ولكنة ليس عاجى بل برجع الغطاس لمتابعتك فى الدوامة لانقاذك فى الوقت المناسب
وكلنا لنا عاطفة ولكن الرب اعطانا نعمة كبيرة اسمها النسيان والا كل انسان يفقد حبيبا يموت
واعطانا مع العاطفة العقل والارادة التى تتحكم فى كل شىء والا تركت غرائزنا حسب عاطفتنا بلا رادع
ولا اية يا دكتورة نونو :giveup:​




> دونا قالت بيعاملها زى والدها
> أفتكر هنا مافيش امتلاك
> وكبنت يعنى زيها
> عارفة ان الراجل اللى بيحب وحدة وبيعاملها بأبوة
> ...


​تانى دونا بتقول ما تكونش دى زكريا اللى بيقولوا علية فى المسرحية اللى مش فاكرها ههههه
وبعدين زمانها شرقانة دلوقتى سبيها حرام عليكى ولا ناوية تغرقيها معاكى :a4::a4:

وحكاية انة بيبقى ابوها دى ها تلاقيها مع كل الاحبة
انتى ماما وانتى بابا  وانتى فيروز بالمرة افلام ومسرحيات :heat::heat:

ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (15 يونيو 2009)

> - تحكيم العقل وعدم الانجراف مع تيار العاطفة : حيث العاطفة الرومانسية خيالية، وتلتمس العذر لكل العيوب حتى الجوهرية منها، وتؤجل تصحيح الإتجاهات الخاطئة، وتضعف الإستعداد للتغير إلى الأفضل، فالعاطفة غير المتعقلة توهم الخطيبين بعدم وجود أية إختلافات، وتصور لهما استحالة حدوث أية مشكلات مستقبلية.



عودة اخرى للحوار مع مس نونو
ولست ادرى هل هو من حسن طالعك ام من سوءة
فبعد انتهائى من ردى على حوارك اجد نفسى فى موضوع لراجعة فى نفس القسم
وهى محاضرة للانبا موسى عن مقاييس اختيار شريك الحياة
حيث اقتبست منها تلك المقولة اعلاة اتمنى ان تقرأيها جيدا
وسأترك لك التعليق بعد ذلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## فيفيان عادل (16 يونيو 2009)

انا رايي انها تصلي لربنا عشان هو يعرفها اذا كانت حياتها هتقا سعيدة ولة لا عشان ممكن بعد ما تتجوزة تحصل اي مشكلة بنهم والبيوت مبتخلاش من المشاكل فا يعيرها انها اتجوزتة من وراء اهلها او مكن هية تعيرة انها بتساعدة ماديا كمان لو زعلت معا وحبيت تروح لاهلها سعتها هقول لها مش هو دا اختيارك لازم تتحملي وزعتها الندم مش هيفيد انا رايي انها تستنا شوية وتصلي كتير وتشوف ارادة ربنا فين دا رايي وعن تجربة مشابهة اوي لتجربتها وشكرا


----------



## nonogirl89 (17 يونيو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> ​
> لا ولسة مع الحوار ستجدى كل جديد
> وواضح انك متابعة جيدة للافلام العربى
> وبالتالى الرومانسية عندك مسيطرة على لغة العقل :t25:​
> ...



ايه دة وطلعنا بنتابع مسرحيات كمان
كنت فاكراك مش فاضى 

ومش كل الأحبة بيبقى أب بالفعل
كله بالكلام
هو انت مش شايف اللى بيحصل دلوقتى ياجدو ولا ايه
دلوقتى احنا فى عصر الشباب المتتامر
كله بيحب على طريقة تمورة

ياريت تعرف قيمة العاطفة الحقيقية
وتغير مفهومك عنها​


----------



## وليم تل (17 يونيو 2009)

مقدمة :
ـــــــــــ
اختى العزيزة نونو
لدى احساس اننا لسنا نتحاور لايجاد حل مشكلة الحبيبين
ولكننا نتجادل كما لو كنا نتصارع فى معركة شخصية بأسلوب قد يكون غير لائق
وقد أكون انا السبب فاحيانا يفهم اسلوبى فى الحوار بطريقة خاطئة رغم اننى دائم التنوية عنه
مثل الدوامة والبئر .......الخ وصدقينى لا اقصد بها شيئا سوى نوع من الطرفة والهزار لكسر رتابة اى حوار
وبأعتبارنا اخوة متحابين فى المسيح حتى وعند قولى نونو فهو اسمك المنتسبة بة فى المنتدى وبالتالى لا اقصد اى اهانة فهذا ليس طبعى ولا اسلوبى وان كان فهم غير هذا فانا بعتذر عن سوء الفهم هذا
كما انة من الملاحظ فى ردك الاخير والذى ساسترسل فية لاحقا بأنك تجاهلتى التعليق
على اقوال الانبا موسى والتى توافقنى الرأى وتختلف معك جزئيا وكليا....؟!
​



> أولا : بتابع عربى أو مش بتابع عربى دة مش يديلك حق نحكم أنا شخصيتى عاملة ازاى ولا اييييييييييه ؟


​ردى عليكى كان بسلامة نية لانك بتقدرى العاطفة اكثر من اى شىء اخر ولم اخطأ عند قولى رومانسية
وبأعتبار انى بتحاور مع اخت لى وليست عدوة​




> ثانيا : أفتكر أن احنا اتفقنا وخدنا بالنا كويس أن مش أنا اللى بحكم بعقليتى وبنسى عقل صاحب المشكلة
> للعلم من ضمن اللى بتابعه بتابع أفلام رعب أكتر من العربى بس ماقلتلهاش تتقلب زومبى


​
اختى الفاضلة عندما يسئلك شخص ما عن حل لمشكلتة معنى هذا ان عقلة فشل فى حلها ويحتاج مساعدة
من شخص اخر لة تفكير اخر قد يكون مطابق لتفكيرة وقد يكون لا والا بطل السؤال من الاصل !!!
اما ما تتابعية من افلام فليس لى تعليق طالما تأخذى ما اقولة بحساسية زائدة
​


> هستنى اعتزالك الأول يامايكل جوردن


​
صدقينى اعتزلت منذ زمن لضيق الوقت وايضا لكبر السن فلا تقلقى​



> ايه ياكابتن جوردن قصدى ياوليم
> لا هنا بقى الدرس اتعلمه انت
> لما ادم سقط فى الخطية
> عدل ربنا كان لازم يخلي ادم يموت
> ...


​
حقا محبة الرب يسوع تفوق اى محبة وعندما اعطاة الفرصة او الفرص كما تقولين
تركة يجابة الحياة بخيرها وشرها واعطاة عقلا يفكر بة ليختار طريقة ومنهجة فى الحياة

​



> قصة تانية هقولهالك وهى حقيقية على فكرة
> فى سنة من السنين
> سقطت طائرة فى مكان صحراوى وماكانش فى أكل أو شرب
> الركاب اللى نجوا لما حكموا عقلهم وغلبوا بيه عواطفهم
> ...


​
صدقينى لو رجع بيهم الزمن مرة اخرى فى الواقع سيفعلون نفس ما فعلوة واكثر
فالتمسك بالحياة طبع لا ارادى فى البشر وهم لا يعلمون متى تجىء النجدة والكلام ليس مثل الافعال​



> العقل والعاطفة سوا سوا ماشى
> واحد يغلب
> يبقى فى حاجة غلط


​
اذا فقد العقل السيطرة على الانسان تحول لمرض واذا حكم القاضى بعاطفتة البشرية
على اى مجرم لفقد العدل مصداقيتة وانقلبت موازين الحياة
وكما قلت سابقا العقل هو ربان السفينة والدفة هى العاطفة التى تحميها
فهل من الممكن ان تسير السفينة بأمان دون قائد واذا حدث ما لا يتوقع عقباة اثناء الابحار
هل سنأخذ رأى العقل و  العاطفة معا ام سيكون العقل هو المتحكم .....؟!

​



> وفى حالة مختلفى الديانة
> لو بقيت معاه تبقى بتخدع مسيحها
> مش كدة وبس هى بتخدعه هو كمان
> لأن لتالت أو رابع مرة مش فاكرة كام وعد انت بقى هقولك مختلفى الديانة مايعرفوش بعض أصلاااااااا


​
يا اختى
لقد وضعت مختلفى الديانات كمثل ليس الا لانهم فى قرارة انفسهم يحبون بعضهم ولا يفرق معهم ماذا يخسرون
وبالتالى لو اتبعنا اسلوب العاطفة هنا لا تصلح بالاسلوب الذى تنتهجية فى ردك وبانها لن تنسى حبيبها الاول ..؟!
​



> تانى هختلف معاك
> وهصر على رأيى
> لا يصح تماما اعطاء رأى بدون معرفة تأثيره وقدرة الطرف الأخر على تنفيذ الرأى دة
> والا ساعتها هيبقى فعلا هلامى وغير منطقى


​هذا رأيك وانتى حرة فية
وجربى مع اى انسان يسئلك فى مشكلة تخصة فأن لم يخرج هذا الرأى من عقلك انتى
ستجدية يقول ليتنى ما سئلت فكأنك يا ابو زيد لا رحت ولا جيت
​


> طيب كويس حلو عشانك
> ياريت تبعد عن الطب النفسى
> لأن لو حد لجألك وادتله رأى من وجهة نظرك انت من البرج العاجى
> أفتكر هيبقى منظرك وحش بجد


​
من طب الاطفال للطب النفسى ويا قلبى لا تحزن ....؟!
وشكرا على النصيحة وصدقينى عندما يطلب منى الرد فى اى مشكلة 
سأقول ما يملية على ضميرة وعقلى وعلية ان يقبل بة او لا يقبل
ففى النهاية لن احصل منة على وسام الرأى او كأس المشورة

​



> اممممممممممم
> مين الى جاب سيرة الغرائز هنا فى الموضوع
> سورى يعنى ربط الغريزة بالعاطفة دة تفكير ( مش هقول غير ناضج مع أنك قولتهالى )
> هقول غير منطقى
> ...


​للاسف اختى الفاضلة
عندما قلت تفكير غير ناضج ليس اتهام شخصى بل كلام عام لاى تفكير يفضل العاطفة عن العقل
وعلية بنيتى اسلوبك فى الحوار بهذة الطريقة وارجو الا تفهمى هذا خطأ ايضا
وبالتالى عند قولى غرائز تبادر لذهنك مقصد معين ولكنى اقصد بها كل الحواس 
لانها غرائز انسانية تتحرك بفعل العاطفة مثل البصر والسمع والكلام وحتى اللمس

​



> ايه دة وطلعنا بنتابع مسرحيات كمان
> كنت فاكراك مش فاضى
> 
> ومش كل الأحبة بيبقى أب بالفعل
> ...





> ياريت تعرف قيمة العاطفة الحقيقية
> وتغير مفهومك عنها


​
اعتقد انى أعرف قيمة العاطفة جيدا واهميتها فى حياتنا
ولكنى احترم عقلى واعلم جيدا اهميتة فى جميع المواقف ولا اتناسى العاطفة ولكن فى حدود
فأن تغلبت العاطفة مثلا على قائد معركة لخسر جيشة خسارة تنهار بسببها امم
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## farou2 (18 يونيو 2009)

لا املك الحل 
ولكن عليكي تشجيعها لان تصلي للرب وتطلب منه هو مساعدتها بروح الايمان وان تصلي لاجلها ونحن معك وان تنتظر ما يعلنه الرب لها ​


----------



## veronika (18 يونيو 2009)

*بجد يا دونا هي صعبانه عليا جدا
انا صحيح مش عارفه الحل بس بالنسبه لاهلها فواضح انهم مش فارقه معاهم مصلحتها او كلام من ده لان واضح انهم كل همهم الفلوس و كمان مرات ابوها عايزه تجوزها واحد من قريبها و اكيد مش بيحبها فلازم تتمسك بالانسان ده لانها لو سابته هتتعب بجد و لازم تحاول على قد ما تقدر و انا واثقه ان ربنا مش هيسبها
و ياريت تطمنينا عليها يادونا
و ربنا معاها​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (18 يونيو 2009)

مساء الفل عليكم

بصى يا استاذتى دونا

شروط الزواج الاساسية 

التوافق

فى كل شىء 

المادى
والمعنوى والثقافى


ثــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم



الحب


وبعدين

من الممكن بعد الزواج

وعندما يحصل اى خلاف بينهما

وهذا بالتأكيد وارد

من الممكن ان تعايره بهذا المال



وانا بحيى صديقتك
على جرأتها 
وحبها الخيالى للشاب ده لدرجة انها مستعده تضحى بفلوسها عشان خاطره


بس سؤال




هــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل


هذا الشاب يستحق كل هذا اليذل والمحبة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



شكرا يا دونا

والحل هو الصوم والصلاة


ومن يختلف معى فى وجهة النظر


اهلا وسهلا بيه
ويتفضل يطرح وجهة نظره​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> الاول تصلي كتير جدا علشان ربنا يدخل ويظهر ارادتة في الموضوع
> 
> وتحاول تقنع اهلها بية وانة بيحبها لشخصها مش لفلوسها وان سعادتها معاة
> 
> ...





بصراحة اللي عايز اقوله قالته اختي فراشة

ربنا يبارك ويقرب الذي فيه الخير


----------



## nonogirl89 (20 يونيو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> مقدمة :
> ـــــــــــ
> اختى العزيزة نونو
> لدى احساس اننا لسنا نتحاور لايجاد حل مشكلة الحبيبين
> ...




الحياة مش معركة
وان كانت كل معارك العالم
بيوجهها عواطف والسبب الرئيسى فيها عواطف
ولكن عواطف فى اتجاه الكره والبغض
وعلشان كدة بيبقى أى طرف خاسر
لكن هنا احنا بنتكلم عن حب
يعن الطرفين كسبانين بوجودهم لبعض

وتانى مرة هقولك آسفة لو كلامى جرحك
(شفت أنا تفكيرى ناضج ولما بحس أنى غلطت بتأسف ازاى )
:t30::t30:
دمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (25 يونيو 2009)

بعد الاعتذارت والذى منة
وبما انك نونو وأنا جدو
اذا فعليكى الانصات جيدا لتلك القصة الواقعية والتى لمستها بنفسى
واذا وعيتى لها وفهمتيها جيدا جدو ها يجبلك مصاصة احمريكا ومعاها شكاليتا
اما اذا عصيتى وصممتى فلا محالة من........... :nunu0000:
هى قصة فتاة مسلمة تحب فتى مسلم زميل لها فى العمل ولكن هناك فرق كبير بينها وبينة سواء فى المستوى الاجتماعى او المادى مثل صحبتنا فى مشكلة دونا وهنا ايضا اهلها رفضينة للاسباب السابق ذكرها  وبما انى صديق للاسرة فلقد طلبوا منى العون وحقا جلست مع الفتاة واستمعت لها جيدا واعطتنى احساس بأنهما ليس احبة بل عاشقان وتعاطفت معها واخذت عنوان ذلك الفتى وذهبت لاتعرف علية وعلى اسرتة واجبرت والدها واخوها ان يحضرا معى تلك المقابلة ويا ليتنى ما ذهبت حيث وجدت شابا لا يصلح ان يكون رجلا اخ لاختين اكبر منة عندما فتحت معة الموضوع سمعت من اخواتة البنات ما تعفى عنة الاذن بأنة لا يصلح للزواج فهو يعول اسرة من اب وام واختين وحالتهم مزرية وان البنت هى اللى بتجرى وراة وعايزة تتجوزة المهم نقلت ما حدث بمنتهى الامانة لدرجة انها زهلت واقنعتنى انها ستبعد عنة وبعد شهور فو جئت بوالدها يطلب نجدتى فالبنت هربت وتركت خطاب يفيد بانها كتبت كتابها على ذلك الشخص وبالتالى تزوجت وسحبت كل رصيدها الخاص بالبنك الذى يتعاملون معة واصبح ليس لدينا ما نفعلة لانها اصبحت زوجتة ولكن الاب لم يستحمل ما حدث ومرض حتى وافتة المنية بعد شهور ثم فوجئت الام بابنتها وهى تحمل طفلة صغير وعلمت بوفاة والدها بعد شهور واحتضنتها مرة اخرى بروح وعاطفة الامومة الحانية وفوجئنا بما هو اغرب من الخيال ان الحبيب العطوف الحانى والذى باعت من اجلة كل اسرتها يعاملها اسوء مما يعامل اى جارية وانهى على كل مالها وارسلها لاهلها ليس للتعزية فى والدها وانما للحصول على ميراثها منة وبعد علمنا بكل ذلك استطعنا ان نجبرة على طلاقها بأرادتها الحرة
تلك قصة حقيقة ارجو ان تفهميها جيدا واترك لك التعليق
وانوة ان ما حدث نتيجة للهث وراء عاطفة قد تكون حمقاء دون استخدام العقل
ودمتى بود​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> صدقينى دونا
> ليست قسوة ولكنها واقع ولا تصدقى ان عش العصفورة يكفينا
> وكنبة وقلة وكباية ونقضيها حتى لو على عيش وملح وليمونة
> دة ممكن تلاقية فى الافلام العربى والهندى
> ...



*عارفه يا وليم أن الاعتماد على العواطف وحدها لاتكفى لكن  كمان مينفعش أننا نضحى بكل احاسيسنا علشان نضمن مثلا مستوى مادى مريح والمعادله الصعبه دايماً هى محاولة التوفيق ما بين العقل والقلب ..
نورت يا وليم   *


----------



## +Coptic+ (26 أغسطس 2009)

*دونا انا هحط نفسي مكان الولد ده
لو انا معنديش المقدرة علي فتح بيت فلازم ابعد عن البنت لو بحبها فعلا واكبر غلط اني اعتمد علي فلوسها لان ده ممكن في المستقبل يحطني في موقف وحش لانها هي السبب في الوضع اللي هوصل له ده غير ان منظري قدام اهلها هيكون ديما موقف الضعف و ممكن يسبب مشكال مع اولادي و اهلها في المستقبل
لو هي بتحبني فعلا ممكن تستني لحد مكون نفسي كويس و اكون قادر علي فتح البيت و تحمل المسئولية طبعا انا هكون محتاج انها تقف جنبي بعد الزواج بس متكونش هي الاساس في الصرف علي البيت يكون تعاون بيننا
وموضوع انها تتزوج من غير موافقة الاهل ده مرفوض نهائيا و انا لو بحب البنت اكيد مش هوافق علي كده*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2009)

mina elbatal قال:


> *صدقنى  يا اخويا وليم مش الدنيا كلها على نفس النمط *
> 
> *فى ناس تقدر تعيش وتتنازل عن اشياء من اجل الحبيب*
> 
> ...



*عندك حق يا مينا القدره على التنازل والتضحيه أصبحت نادرة الوجود فى الزمن ده لانها فى الاساس من اكبر الدلائل على الحب الحقيقى 
ميرسى يا مينا لمشاركتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> اخى الحبيب مينا
> نحن فى زمن مادى فرغم البطالة وارتفاع ايجارات الشقق والارتفاع الجنونى للذهب
> وانتشار العنوسة رغم هذا فالمتطلبات الزواجية مجحفة للغاية فكل بنت تريد
> شقتها من الابرة للصاروخ كما يقال بما فيها حجرة البيبى كما ولو كانوا ضامنين مجيئة
> ...


*هل صوت العقل والواقعيه فى التفكير تدعونا لاغفال الناحيه الانسانيه والعاطفيه فى مسألة الزواج ؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2009)

nonogirl89 قال:


> معلش ياوليم انا مش معاك خالص
> ولا مع فكرة انها تسيبه
> 
> 
> ...



*تساؤلات فى محلها​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> ​
> بالعكس نونو جيرل
> انا سعيد بكل من يخالفنى الرأى لانة سيثقل الحوار ويعطية متعة وايجابية
> والمهم ان نتمسك بمقولة الاختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضية
> ...



*متابعه لحواركم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> هو موضوع صعب اوى وحساس اوى
> بس فى حل كويس
> هى تكلم اب اعترفها وتخلية يحط اسمها واسمة على المذبح وهو بيعمل القداس
> وبعدها لو ابونا مرتاح تخلية يكلم اهلها ويقنعهم مهو لازم حد من عيلتها يكون معاها
> بس بجد ربنا معاها اكيد هى تعبانة من التفكير​



*ابونا مرتاح ومرحب لكن فين هما الاهل اللى ممكن تسمعله
هى دى المشكله
حقيقى هى تعبانه ومحتاره جدااا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2009)

nonogirl89 قال:


> هنا هنقول عقلك انت اللى بيقول كدة
> لكن هل انت تعرف عقلها هى بيقول ايه
> هل تعرف تفكير الولد ازاى
> يعنى أفتكر انهم كبار بما فيه الكفاية ليفكروا بعقلهم الخاص
> ...


*
عاقله من يومك يا بت يا نونو ههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> ما زالت نونو
> تدور فى دوامة وليم تل الغارقة
> طالما نتحدث عن الحب العاطفى دون استخدام العقل والمنطق
> فهما فى قرارة نفسهما يحبون بعضا بعيدا عن معتقداتهما الدينية
> ...



*طيب يا وليم لو تعارض صوت العقل مع القلب كيف تسيطر على القلب و ميوله واختياراته ؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2009)

nonogirl89 قال:


> هنا مافيش اختلاف فى وجهات النظر
> بس علشان العقل دة يتسند فى مشواره ويستحمل
> لازم يكون فى هدف
> زى مثلا انسان بتحبه
> ...



*انعدام الهدف بحييكى على اثارتك للنقطه دى 
انا لا اتصور حياه بدون  دافع اكيد هتكون روتينيه قاتله *


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> صدقينى ما فيش وقت للفرجة على عالم البحار ولكنى اعيش فى البحر وهو يعيش فى
> ولم اخرج عن المشكلة لان صاحبتها فى بئر الدوامة وتبحث عن غطاس ينقذها
> فأى مشكلة صغيرة او كبيرة تدخلنا فى تلك الدوامة والتى اجدك تدورى ايضا داخلها
> وحقا ما زلتى نونو  :t17:
> ...



*الحياه الافضل دى تضمنهاله منين ؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2009)

nonogirl89 قال:


> دونا قالت بيعاملها زى والدها
> أفتكر هنا مافيش امتلاك
> وكبنت يعنى زيها
> عارفة ان الراجل اللى بيحب وحدة وبيعاملها بأبوة
> ...



*عارفه هى مره قالتلى لو ربنا مش كاتبلها الارتباط بالانسان ده بديل السعاده بالنسبه لها انها هتفضل من غير جواز على الاقل يكون من حقها تفكر فيه وهو نفس الوضع وطريقة التفكير هو مصر انه مستحيل يرتبط بغيرها لمجرد انه يتجوز وخلاص *


----------



## بنت المسيح (26 أغسطس 2009)

بصى يا دونا يا حبيبتى هى مشكلة فعلا بس مفيش حاجة تقف قدام ربنا لو ليهم نصيب مع بعض وربتا كاتبلهم انهم يتجوزا مفيش حاجة ممكن تقف قدمهم بس خليهم يصلوا الى ربنا ويتشفعوا بالعدرا مريم ام الاله الحقيقى وباذن المسيح هتتحل مشكلتهم
سلام ونعمة


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> ​
> لا ولسة مع الحوار ستجدى كل جديد
> وواضح انك متابعة جيدة للافلام العربى
> وبالتالى الرومانسية عندك مسيطرة على لغة العقل :t25:​
> ...



*ههههههه صدقنى كنت متابعاكوا بس قلت اسيب الجو يسخن شويه :ura1:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> عودة اخرى للحوار مع مس نونو
> ولست ادرى هل هو من حسن طالعك ام من سوءة
> فبعد انتهائى من ردى على حوارك اجد نفسى فى موضوع لراجعة فى نفس القسم
> وهى محاضرة للانبا موسى عن مقاييس اختيار شريك الحياة
> ...





> تحكيم العقل وعدم الانجراف مع تيار العاطفة : حيث العاطفة الرومانسية خيالية، وتلتمس العذر لكل العيوب حتى الجوهرية منها، وتؤجل تصحيح الإتجاهات الخاطئة، وتضعف الإستعداد للتغير إلى الأفضل، فالعاطفة غير المتعقلة توهم الخطيبين بعدم وجود أية إختلافات، وتصور لهما استحالة حدوث أية مشكلات مستقبلية.


*ده لو كان الشاب فاشل فى انه يأسس بيت ومقضيها عاطفه وبس لكن مش معنى انه حاليا مش هيعيشها فى نفس المستوى انه مش قادر على متطلبات الزواج أو انه فى المستقبل مش هيكون احسن
الولد بيشتغل وناجح ومحبوب فى عمله وعنده طموح ينبىء انه هيبقى احسن فى المستقبل *


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2009)

فيفيان عادل قال:


> انا رايي انها تصلي لربنا عشان هو يعرفها اذا كانت حياتها هتقا سعيدة ولة لا عشان ممكن بعد ما تتجوزة تحصل اي مشكلة بنهم والبيوت مبتخلاش من المشاكل فا يعيرها انها اتجوزتة من وراء اهلها او مكن هية تعيرة انها بتساعدة ماديا كمان لو زعلت معا وحبيت تروح لاهلها سعتها هقول لها مش هو دا اختيارك لازم تتحملي وزعتها الندم مش هيفيد انا رايي انها تستنا شوية وتصلي كتير وتشوف ارادة ربنا فين دا رايي وعن تجربة مشابهة اوي لتجربتها وشكرا



*هى مداومه على الصلاه فعلا وبدون يأس وعندها أمل كبييييير فى ربنا وأنه عاوزلها الاصلح
ميرسى يا فيفيان على مشاركتك الجميله*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2009)

nonogirl89 قال:


> ايه دة وطلعنا بنتابع مسرحيات كمان
> كنت فاكراك مش فاضى
> 
> ومش كل الأحبة بيبقى أب بالفعل
> ...





> العقل والعاطفة سوا سوا ماشى
> واحد يغلب
> يبقى فى حاجة غلط


*كلام سليم جدااا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> مقدمة :
> ـــــــــــ
> اختى العزيزة نونو
> لدى احساس اننا لسنا نتحاور لايجاد حل مشكلة الحبيبين
> ...


*
احترام العقل لا يتنافى مع الحب وتغلب احداهم على الاخر لا يضمن للانسان حياه صحيه مستقره وده من وجهة نظرى المتواضعه جداا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2009)

farou2 قال:


> لا املك الحل
> ولكن عليكي تشجيعها لان تصلي للرب وتطلب منه هو مساعدتها بروح الايمان وان تصلي لاجلها ونحن معك وان تنتظر ما يعلنه الرب لها ​



*دى النصيحه اللى دايما بقدمهالها رغم انى اوقات بحس انها قلة حيله منى وانى عاجزه عن مساعدتها 
ربنا يتدخل
ميرسى على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2009)

veronika قال:


> *بجد يا دونا هي صعبانه عليا جدا
> انا صحيح مش عارفه الحل بس بالنسبه لاهلها فواضح انهم مش فارقه معاهم مصلحتها او كلام من ده لان واضح انهم كل همهم الفلوس و كمان مرات ابوها عايزه تجوزها واحد من قريبها و اكيد مش بيحبها فلازم تتمسك بالانسان ده لانها لو سابته هتتعب بجد و لازم تحاول على قد ما تقدر و انا واثقه ان ربنا مش هيسبها
> و ياريت تطمنينا عليها يادونا
> و ربنا معاها​*



*هى بنت ربنا بجد وانا واثقه انه مش هيسيبها فى حيرتها كتير واكيد مرتب حياتها للاصلح
وحاضر اى جديد اكيد هتعرفوه
ميرسى يا قمرر على وجودك فى الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> مساء الفل عليكم
> 
> بصى يا استاذتى دونا
> 
> ...



*مفيش اختلاف على كلامك يا جوجو ولكن الوضع المادى للشاب ده مستقر وفى تحسن والمشكله فرق المستوى على الاقل حاليا لكن فى المستقبل وده طبعاا فى ايد ربنا الشاب ده ممكن يكون احسن ويبقى مفيش فرق فكل اللى بنقوله ان النقطه دى مش كافيه اتنها تسيبه وترتبط بغيره لمجرد انه معاه اكتر ولا ايه ؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> بصراحة اللي عايز اقوله قالته اختي فراشة
> 
> ربنا يبارك ويقرب الذي فيه الخير



*ميرسى يا كليموو على مشاركتك
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2009)

nonogirl89 قال:


> الحياة مش معركة
> وان كانت كل معارك العالم
> بيوجهها عواطف والسبب الرئيسى فيها عواطف
> ولكن عواطف فى اتجاه الكره والبغض
> ...



*يا خساااااااااره
ليه اتصالحتوا بدرى كده :act31:
هههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2009)

emperor قال:


> يواخد القرد على ماله يزول المال ويفضل القرد على حاله ههههههههههههه مال ايه وفلوس ايه اهم حاجة المستوي الفكري والثقافي لكن موضوع المال ده ممكن بالظبط يوم واحد يكفي لضياع كل فلوس البنت وعائلتها......... انا شايف اي مسيحي يفكر في ماديات يبقي بيضحك علي نفسه بمسيحيته الاسمية لكن انا مع الارتباط يبقي بنفس المستوي الفكر والثقافي يعني اسرة متعلمة تاخد اسرة متعلمة وبس لكن اللي يفكر في الماديات يبقي مبروك عليه الارض وميراثها



*مظبوط ولكن ولان المال اصل لكل الشرور ولانه احيانا بيسيطر على عقولنا بننسى حاجات كتير وبنفتكر بس ان الشخص بيسوى اللى معاه فى جيبه
شكرا لمشاركتك معانا *


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2009)

emperor قال:


> نسيت اقول علي حاجة انا اشكر المسيح مستوايا المادي كويس لكن رافض مبدء اني لما ارتبط بوحده انها تعرف اني معايا مليم واحد عايزها تفكر في الشخصية والمستوي الثقافي والعلمي قبل كل شيئ لكن للاسف عمري ما قبلت بنت غير واول حاجة في حياتها الماديات ربنا يرحمنا من الارض وسكانها ههههههههههههه عايزينك يارب تيجي بقي وتاخدنا



*لالالالا حرام تعمم فى بنات كتير همهم الاول اخلاق الشاب وهيعاملهم ازاى وهو بجد ابن ربنا ولا لا
لسه الدنيا بخير صدقنى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> بعد الاعتذارت والذى منة
> وبما انك نونو وأنا جدو
> اذا فعليكى الانصات جيدا لتلك القصة الواقعية والتى لمستها بنفسى
> واذا وعيتى لها وفهمتيها جيدا جدو ها يجبلك مصاصة احمريكا ومعاها شكاليتا
> ...



*صوابعك مش زى بعضها يا وليم
قصتك واقعيه وبتحصل كتير لكن مش دى اخلاق كل فقير ولا غرض كل حبيب حب بنت اغنى منه
الشاب اسرته اكثر من رائعه وهو شاب حنون على كل اسرته واقاربه ويشهد له الجميع بحسن اخلاقه وشهامته مع الكل فمن الجائر جداا مقارنته ببطل قصتك :budo: *


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *دونا انا هحط نفسي مكان الولد ده
> لو انا معنديش المقدرة علي فتح بيت فلازم ابعد عن البنت لو بحبها فعلا واكبر غلط اني اعتمد علي فلوسها لان ده ممكن في المستقبل يحطني في موقف وحش لانها هي السبب في الوضع اللي هوصل له ده غير ان منظري قدام اهلها هيكون ديما موقف الضعف و ممكن يسبب مشكال مع اولادي و اهلها في المستقبل
> لو هي بتحبني فعلا ممكن تستني لحد مكون نفسي كويس و اكون قادر علي فتح البيت و تحمل المسئولية طبعا انا هكون محتاج انها تقف جنبي بعد الزواج بس متكونش هي الاساس في الصرف علي البيت يكون تعاون بيننا
> وموضوع انها تتزوج من غير موافقة الاهل ده مرفوض نهائيا و انا لو بحب البنت اكيد مش هوافق علي كده*



*لا يا ماجد هو قادر يفتح بيت فى حدود المعقول صحيح النهارده هيكون فى فرق فى المستوى لكن المستقبل قدامهم ومحدش بيتولد كبير 
ميرسى على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2009)

الرب يعنى قال:


> بصى يا دونا يا حبيبتى هى مشكلة فعلا بس مفيش حاجة تقف قدام ربنا لو ليهم نصيب مع بعض وربتا كاتبلهم انهم يتجوزا مفيش حاجة ممكن تقف قدمهم بس خليهم يصلوا الى ربنا ويتشفعوا بالعدرا مريم ام الاله الحقيقى وباذن المسيح هتتحل مشكلتهم
> سلام ونعمة



*امييين يا رب تتحل مشكلتهم عن قريب 
اذكريهم فى صلاتك هما حقيقى يستاهلوا كل الخير *


----------



## +Coptic+ (26 أغسطس 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *لا يا ماجد هو قادر يفتح بيت فى حدود المعقول صحيح النهارده هيكون فى فرق فى المستوى لكن المستقبل قدامهم ومحدش بيتولد كبير
> ميرسى على مرورك الجميل
> ربنا يباركك *



*مدام هو قادر يفتح بيت في حدود المعقول ولكن الاهل هم المعترضين علي فرق المستوي
يبقي الحل في ايد الولد برضة انة يزود دخله بعمل اضافي او عمل شركة مع حد يعرفة و لو في حد صديق له ممكن يساعده في السفر للخارج للعمل و علي البنت انها تنتظرة مهما طال الوقت
وربنا يعمل اللي فية الصالح لهم هو قادر انة يغير فكر الاهل او ينمي حياة الشاب لو ربنا كاتب لهم انهم يكونوا مع بعض
فَالَّذِي جَمَعَهُ اللَّهُ لاَ يُفَرِّقْهُ إِنْسَانٌ*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *مدام هو قادر يفتح بيت في حدود المعقول ولكن الاهل هم المعترضين علي فرق المستوي
> يبقي الحل في ايد الولد برضة انة يزود دخله بعمل اضافي او عمل شركة مع حد يعرفة و لو في حد صديق له ممكن يساعده في السفر للخارج للعمل و علي البنت انها تنتظرة مهما طال الوقت
> وربنا يعمل اللي فية الصالح لهم هو قادر انة يغير فكر الاهل او ينمي حياة الشاب لو ربنا كاتب لهم انهم يكونوا مع بعض
> فَالَّذِي جَمَعَهُ اللَّهُ لاَ يُفَرِّقْهُ إِنْسَانٌ*



*هو شغله بياخد وقت كبير وكمان عنده خدمه فى كنيسته مفتكرش يقدر يشتغل حاجه تانى ربنا يعينه ويوفقه 
ميرسى يا ماجد على متابعتك ويا ريت تذكرهم فى صلاتك *


----------

